# MKII Thread of “LUME”



## STEELINOX

Only "illuminating lume!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) Dropping a quick snap before 'shut-eye' takes over.....









|>|>


----------



## MHe225

Not the greatest photo, but a "lume shot" it is. Plus, adding to the diversity of this thread.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I'll just leave this here....;-)









|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

I'm a sucker for lume shots.. I'll happily add mine. These have all been previously posted.






















































IG: th3measure


----------



## thejollywatcher

Previously posted as well.


----------



## STEELINOX

View attachment 12873163


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Graywater*....









Mmmm. that 'radar-sweep' second hand....

|>|>


----------



## dangdep

View attachment 12874077


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

BGW9 at it's best.










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Man those two have such different personalities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

66Cooper said:


> Man those two have such different personalities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They truly are amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Some "MKII Lume" ....

_.....Lights On.....
Then_
_.....Lights Off....._

:think: _(Anyone still wondering which is 'brighter' - C3 vs BGW9?)
_
---Best ---


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

Day lume









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

A lume shot of one of my Nassaus I took last night:


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A couple....









And the _*Fulcrum*_'s 'Nuclear Blue' from '_Lume-Brick_ Technology"...









--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Some Friday night lume for the MKII fam.










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Oh that one makes me wanna open another bottle of red wine!


TheMeasure said:


> Some Friday night lume for the MKII fam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

STEELINOX said:


> Oh that one makes me wanna open another bottle of red wine!


Haha.. well hold on and let me get my glass! Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## longstride

Wow - I love this shot!



TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> Wow - I love this shot!


A humble thank you buddy! 

I shot it in dark but warm lighting. I threw a B&W filter over the pic except for the dial & the warm lighting created a nice vintage patina look. Wasn't intentional but I like the result.

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Peteagus

TheMeasure said:


> A humble thank you buddy!
> 
> I shot it in dark but warm lighting. I threw a B&W filter over the pic except for the dial & the warm lighting created a nice vintage patina look. Wasn't intentional but I like the result.
> 
> IG: th3measure


What do you shoot with? Your shots are always awesome (except that your bezels are always at 6), probably the reason the KW got my attention.


----------



## TheMeasure

Peteagus said:


> What do you shoot with? Your shots are always awesome (except that your bezels are always at 6), probably the reason the KW got my attention.


Thanks for the kind words my friend!

Bezel at 6 as I like to keep it "Yeager Style"! I know it does throw off some WIS's OCD haha.

I currently shoot with a LUMIX GX7, but for the longest time my pics were all from an iPhone.

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Friday night lume MKII fam










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

The fully lumed acrylic bezel is something else!










IG: th3measure


----------



## spartan6

Evening with the MILSUB


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

I wish I still had this one.


----------



## TheMeasure

Cardinal Points









IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

TheMeasure said:


> The fully lumed acrylic bezel is something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Can you even imagine what that would have been like had it made it onto the key west....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> Can you even imagine what that would have been like had it made it onto the key west....


It would have been heaven!!

We have the P300s to look forward to with a fully lumed bezel.

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6




----------



## spartan6

View attachment 14173413


----------



## spartan6




----------



## Wulfhedinn

Love lume shots!


----------



## chrisjones3

The power and the consistency of MKII lume is one of the things that attracted me to the micro brand. Others were very hit an miss on colour in that department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## chrisjones3

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Oh yes, thatsa nice one! Thanks for posting...


OneWayInstall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01

mtbmike said:


>


What a great shot!:-!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbckfh

canni01 said:


> What a great shot!:-!


That's really beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbckfh

I don't really think I can compare to the artistic prowess of y'all, but I tend to think that this is one of those cases where a great subject improved a poor artist's skill...

Lume alone:









In subdued lighting:









And I think that the green indirect (cockpit) light here really makes it pop:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbckfh

I got inspired by your pictures of illuminated lume, and took this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

Evening lume during a stay in Penang...








'


----------



## STEELINOX

bbckfh said:


> I got inspired by your pictures of illuminated lume, and took this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your contribution is tops, thank you !


----------



## bbckfh

STEELINOX said:


> Your contribution is tops, thank you !


Thanks, that's generous of you to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## STEELINOX

What's under your tree?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rmc

LRRP!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## longstride

All beauties!


----------



## jacobo

mtbmike said:


>


That is scary nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78

There are some nice lumepics in this tread.
I'm getting interested in getting a nassau 369 and love that lume. How long does it last through the night? I am pretty spoiled on the lume section as I have a Tudor Black Bay and most of my watches don't come near with the consistency of the Tudor.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

miniman_78 said:


> There are some nice lumepics in this tread.
> I'm getting interested in getting a nassau 369 and love that lume. How long does it last through the night? I am pretty spoiled on the lume section as I have a Tudor Black Bay and most of my watches don't come near with the consistency of the Tudor.


I don't have a 369, but have to imagine it's similar enough to my Kingston and KW that have BGW9. While the Nassau won't win any lume competitions against the BB, I find the lume lasting 7+hrs through the night with adjusted sight in the dark. While I get spoiled from my Seikos lume, I've never felt my MKIIs were lacking. Bill does a great job with lume QC.


----------



## miniman_78

TheMeasure said:


> miniman_78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some nice lumepics in this tread.
> I'm getting interested in getting a nassau 369 and love that lume. How long does it last through the night? I am pretty spoiled on the lume section as I have a Tudor Black Bay and most of my watches don't come near with the consistency of the Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a 369, but have to imagine it's similar enough to my Kingston and KW that have BGW9. While the Nassau won't win any lume competitions against the BB, I find the lume lasting 7+hrs through the night with adjusted sight in the dark. While I get spoiled from my Seikos lume, I've never felt my MKIIs were lacking. Bill does a great job with lume QC.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. From the watches I have and had beating the BB lume is hard but I have a few Seiko's getting close so if the MkII lume is close to those I think it will do fine for me.


----------



## Chromejob

The Nassau 3-6-9 isn't as bright as Seiko Lumibrite, but with night vision it legible for several hours. BGW9 is more understated than C3.


----------



## nervexpro55

Been loving it for about a week now.


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## e dantes

A little lume by the campfire this holiday weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

TheMeasure said:


> I'm a sucker for lume shots.. I'll happily add mine. These have all been previously posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Love the Hawkinge lume shot.


----------



## longstride

bombaywalla said:


> View attachment 15437894


Stunning.


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> Love the Hawkinge lume shot.


Thanks!


----------



## longstride

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks!


I think that's one of the nicest Hawkinge Lume shots I have seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## boatswain

P300 lume is excellent.


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> P300 lume is excellent.


Killer lume shots!


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Killer lume shots!


Thanks

The P300 makes it easy


----------



## miniman_78

miniman_78 said:


> There are some nice lumepics in this tread.
> I'm getting interested in getting a nassau 369 and love that lume. How long does it last through the night? I am pretty spoiled on the lume section as I have a Tudor Black Bay and most of my watches don't come near with the consistency of the Tudor.


9 months ago I asked the question. Got myself a Nassau 369 now and took some comparison pics the the Tudor bb36.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## boatswain




----------



## longstride

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> The P300 makes it easy


Beautiful!


----------



## longstride

Padadive 3.


----------



## longstride

boatswain said:


>


The 300 is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

